# Can't send from mutt to postfix over LAN

## methodtwo

Hi

I'm trying to get my network set up. There is an internal network separated, by a dedicated firewall, from the DMZ. I'm trying to send mail from the internal network, using mutt, to the postfix server on the DMZ.No firewall is set up yet on the dedicated firewall(the whole network is, at the moment, protected by the border router)

Mutt was installed with the smtp, pop,imap,ssl,sasl,gdbm options.

I thought the fact that it was compiled with the SMTP flag set would enable me to either send mail without an MTA on the same machine that mutt is installed on(internal network host) Or that i could just specify the path to the sendmail binary and not have to start postfix as a daemon ??

I've found out that sendmail is supposed to be a postfix command. So i added:

```

sendmail="/usr/sbin/sendmail"

```

to /Users/me/.mutt/muttrc

But now when i start mutt i get an error saying:

```

/usr/sbin/sendmail: Unknown command

```

Obviously i started postfix before firing up mutt

The permissions say that i should be able to execute sendmail as a normal user.But mutt isn't dealing with it, even though permissions appear to be correct.

What do i need to do to get mail, from a normal user, over my LAN working(with mutt and postfix)??

Once i have this working then i can get a proper domain name and configure postfix on the DMZ for SASL+TLS etc etc

When i send mail from mutt using postfix on the same machine as the "mutt host" to the "postfix server" on the other end of my LAN, i get this error on the "mutt host"

```
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Host or domain name not found. Name service error

    for name=postfix_server.localdomain type=A: Host not found

```

BTW i can send mail to postfix from internal network using

```

telnet serverhost 25

```

etc

Thank you very much for any advice or helpLast edited by methodtwo on Sun Jun 05, 2011 4:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## methodtwo

Hi

I just had to add this line to muttrc:

```
set smtp_url="smtp://postfix_server.localdomain"

```

And that was all

BYE

----------

